# wasserdichte Shorts (keine Überhose) gesucht



## schaaf-ww (31. August 2020)

Gibt es eine kurze wasserdichte Hose die man auch ordentlich alleine tragen kann,  also keine reine Überhose... 

Ich hab aktuell nen Enduro Spray (also nur hinten dicht) und ne Race Face Agent Winter (Softshell), die sind aber beide nicht das was ich suche...


----------



## DJTornado (31. August 2020)

Nimm doch eine Dirtlej


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (1. September 2020)

Hab die Dirtlej waterproof shorts. Das Teil ist robust und hält dicht.


----------



## der Trixxer (1. September 2020)

Ich fahre eine Vaude Spray III. Hat sich beim 1. Gewitter im Urlaub bewährt. Ist momentan recht günstig beim Stadler zu finden.


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. September 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Hab die Dirtlej waterproof shorts. Das Teil ist robust und hält dicht.


Hab ich auch und funktioniert auch bei Mischwetter tadellos.


----------



## --- (1. September 2020)

Dirtlej!


----------



## schaaf-ww (1. September 2020)

Die sind sich die Experten ja mal fast einig... 

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen, dann werde ich mir die Dirtlej mal bestellen


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. September 2020)

Wenn die ja noch irgendwo zu bekommen wäre...


----------



## roliK (1. September 2020)

Leatt DBX 5.0 ... hält den Popo zuverlässig trocken.


----------



## ron101 (1. September 2020)

Habe eine Endura MT500 Regen Short. Passt mir prima bei dem aktuellen Wetter.


----------



## schaaf-ww (1. September 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Wenn die ja noch irgendwo zu bekommen wäre...



Bei Bike-Discount gab's sie noch in meiner Größe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (1. September 2020)

Leider nirgends in L.


----------



## _markus (1. September 2020)

Sweet Protection Mudride, sehr gut verarbeitet, hat bei mir auch schon einige Stürze unbeaschadet überstanden, für eine Regenhose sehr gut belüftet (RV an den Seiten), der Preis ist gestört
Hab auch den Dirtlej SFD, wenn die Hosen vergleichbar sind, auch empfehlenswert, wobei zum selbst treten die Mudride schon angenehmer ist.


----------



## vitaminc (9. September 2020)

Ich suche ebenfalls eine.. hätte so gerne die Norrona Dri3 gehabt, die gibt es aber seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr.

7Mesh Revo Shorts hat auch nen gestörten Preis.
ION 3 Layer Shorts Traze Amp wäre vielleicht noch ne Option.

Allerdings wollte ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, jmd Erfahrung mit der *Fox Defend Pro Water*?


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 7Mesh Revo Shorts hat auch nen gestörten Preis.



Ist aber leider auch die beste Regenshorts. 

Hab sie mir zweimal gekauft...einmal für den Sommer und einmal eine Nummer größer, damit sie über die Winter-Thermobib/Isolationshose passt.


----------



## vitaminc (9. September 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist aber leider auch die beste Regenshorts.
> 
> Hab sie mir zweimal gekauft...einmal für den Sommer und einmal eine Nummer größer, damit sie über die Winter-Thermobib/Isolationshose passt.



d.h. du hast auch alle anderen erhältlichen Shorts probiert oder wie kommst Du darauf das die Revo die beste am Markt ist. Was macht die Revo zum besten Produkt am Markt, außer das es sich natürlich um Ex-Arcteryx Mitarbeiter handelt die es sich zum Ziel gemacht haben, sehr gute aber auch sehr teure Funktionskleidung herzustellen?

Ich persönlich sehe es einfach nicht für ein Kleidungsstück soviel Geld hinzublättern, wenn ich es nicht allzuoft benötige. Anders sieht es bei einer Windjacke aus die ich gefühlt 50mal im Jahr trage.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2020)

Der Schnitt ist meinem Empfinden nach super (über die Knie, so bekommt man mit Sealskinz-Kniestrümpfen ein regendichtes System für die Beine oder hat im Winter eine winddichte Schicht für Oberschenkel und Knie), das Material ist sehr robust und es gibt Features wie wirklich sinnvoll nutzbare Taschen, ein integriertes Verstellsystem und Gürtelschlaufen. 
Ich hatte schon Regenhosen von Gonso und Mavic, da war der Sitzbereich nach wenigen Fahrten durchgescheuert. 

Die Revo macht bei mir den Unterschied, ob ich mich bei/nach schlechtem Wetter auf's Rad setze oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polyphrast (9. September 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Der Schnitt ist meinem Empfinden nach super (über die Knie,


Magst Du da bei Gelegenheit mal die Länge des Hosenbeins an der Oberseite messen (Schritt bis Spitze?). Als Stehriese (SL 94 bei 1,94) sind Bikeshorts immer so eine Sache. Die Vaude Spray Shorts sollte auch bis an die Knie gehen, bei mir geht sie bis Mitte Oberschenkel . Aber dicht hält sie und am Hintern ist sie auch verstärkt


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2020)

Ja, kann ich machen.


----------



## vitaminc (9. September 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Der Schnitt ist meinem Empfinden nach super (über die Knie, so bekommt man mit Sealskinz-Kniestrümpfen ein regendichtes System für die Beine oder hat im Winter eine winddichte Schicht für Oberschenkel und Knie), das Material ist sehr robust und es gibt Features wie wirklich sinnvoll nutzbare Taschen, ein integriertes Verstellsystem und Gürtelschlaufen.
> Ich hatte schon Regenhosen von Gonso und Mavic, da war der Sitzbereich nach wenigen Fahrten durchgescheuert.
> 
> Die Revo macht bei mir den Unterschied, ob ich mich bei/nach schlechtem Wetter auf's Rad setze oder nicht.



Klingt gut. Mit ein Grund warum ich eigentlich die Norrona Dri3 Short haben wollte ist die Länge, da die Flex die ich habe ebenfalls lang übers Knie geht. Allerdings müsste da draußen doch Alternativen sein die keine 200€ kosten.

Die obige erwähnte Sweet Protection ist nicht mehr erhältlich, als wäre der Markt für kurze Regenhosen relativ klein.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2020)

Hilft dir zwar nichts, aber ich hab für meine beiden je "nur" um die 140 € bezahlt...eine kam von Wiggle, eine von bike24. Im 7Mesh Shop war sie letztens auch reduziert (150 €), ist aber nun ausverkauft.


----------



## xalex (10. September 2020)

Ich bin Fan der leatt shorts. Gerade auch,  weil sie relativ über die Knie gehen








						Shorts DBX 5.0 Forest
					

<p style="text-align: center;"><strong>WATERPROOF AND BREATHABLE, TAILORED-FIT BICYCLE SHORTS</strong></p> <p>If you enjoy riding in those wet and loose conditions, then the DBX 5.0 shorts are for you.</p> <p>These superior waterproof and breathable 30.000/23.000 shorts with a dirt and stain...




					www.leatt.com


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2020)

Polyphrast schrieb:


> Magst Du da bei Gelegenheit mal die Länge des Hosenbeins an der Oberseite messen (Schritt bis Spitze?). Als Stehriese (SL 94 bei 1,94) sind Bikeshorts immer so eine Sache. Die Vaude Spray Shorts sollte auch bis an die Knie gehen, bei mir geht sie bis Mitte Oberschenkel . Aber dicht hält sie und am Hintern ist sie auch verstärkt



So, hier das Ergebnis (Spitze Schritt - Spitze Hosenbein): ~37 cm bei Größe XL

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Polyphrast (13. September 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So, hier das Ergebnis (Spitze Schritt - Spitze Hosenbein): ~37 cm bei Größe XL


Schade, immer noch 13-15cm zu kurz um die Knie bei mir trocken zu halten, aber vielen Dank!


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2020)

Gerne!


----------



## Ralf_T (18. September 2020)

Ich hab so ne wasserdichte 3L Shorts von Scott. Sieht einer normalen Shorts recht ähnlich, ist aber eben wasserdicht. Hält bei sauwetter den Hintern perfekt trocken. Atmungsaktivität scheint auch ganz gut zu sein.


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-trail-storm-wp-shorts?article=2715816282006


----------



## vitaminc (19. September 2020)

mit welchen Sealskinz oder ähnlichem kombiniert Ihr die kurze Regenhose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (19. September 2020)

Ich hab wasserdichte und isolierte Winter- Radschuhe. Da drin Wollsocken, Beinlinge und Knieschoner werden nass. Für 2-3h und dsnach warme Dusche funzt das. Finde es angenehmer als in langer Regenhose zu schwitzen.


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2020)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Ich hab wasserdichte und isolierte Winter- Radschuhe. Da drin Wollsocken, Beinlinge und Knieschoner werden nass. Für 2-3h und dsnach warme Dusche funzt das. Finde es angenehmer als in langer Regenhose zu schwitzen.



fährst Du mit den Schuhen auch im Sommer/Herbst?

Ich überlege das ganze mit Sealskinz zu kombinieren, dachte an die Knielangen. Knieschoner sollten weitestgehend unter der Hose verschwinden. Wenn die Schuhe dann nass werden, ist es mir egal, hauptsache die Füße bleiben durch die Socken einigermaßen trocken.


----------



## schaaf-ww (20. September 2020)

Ich hab ein Paar knielange Sealskinz für kühlere Temperaturen und ein paar etwa knöchelhohe von Dexshell wenn's mal nass aber trotzdem noch ziemlich warm ist...


----------



## Ralf_T (20. September 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sommer/Herbst


Nein, solange es warm ist, trage ich meine Shimano ME7. Wenn es regnet werde ich halt auch von außen nass. (Aber Nässe ist weniger das Kriterium als Kälte)
An kalten Herbst und nassen Wintertagen versuche ich meine Füße trocken zu halten, bleibt dann einfach länger warm.
Mich stören ggf. feuchte Beinlinge an Knie und Wade unter den Schonern nicht, da kühle ich auch nicht aus deswegen. 
Trockener Hintern ist mir aber wieder wichtig. Finde ein wie ein Schwamm vollgesaugtes Sitzpolster echt fürchterlich :-(
Muss aber wohl jeder für sich selber rausfinden, was er angenehm findet...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. September 2020)

Für den Langbeiner:





						7mesh Revo Shorts - Black
					

7mesh ▶ Revo Shorts: 3L GORE-TEX® Hose für 4-Season-Mountainbiking bei schlechtem Wetter. Gürtelschlaufen & Taillenversteller ▶ Ausführung: Black




					www.bike24.de
				




Die soll auch super sein, hat auch richtiges GoreTex und nicht irgendwas sonderbares fahrradspezifisches








						Revo Short
					

The Revo is the ultimate wet weather mountain biking short. Fully waterproof, shaped for the trail and built to accept knee pads.




					7mesh.com
				



 -> div. Tests sind unten auf denen ihrer Seite verlinkt








						NSMB.com - 7mesh Revo GoreTex Waterproof Shorts – Reviewed
					

"Having your junk marinating in muddy water for three hours is nobody’s idea of a party - and I didn't even know how much I hated it..."




					nsmb.com
				











						Gear Guide: 7 of the Best New Cold Weather Riding Kits for Men - Pinkbike
					

Pierce Martin puts seven riding kits designed for cool and wet weather to the test.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Für den Langbeiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die hatten wir hier im Thread schon, ist sicher sehr empfehlenswert, leider aber auch sehr teuer, so dass man abwägen muss. Ich für meinen Teil werden die kurze Regenhose sicher nicht so oft verwenden wie meine anderen Hosen, daher bin ich nicht bereits über 150€ auszugeben

Ich teste bzw. probiere derzeit folgende Hosen:
*Platzangst D1: *Relativ kurz, schlechte Passform, Material gefällt mir auch nicht, geht zurück.
*Endura MT500 wasserdichte Shorts (alte Version):* Raschelt mir viel zu viel, nicht lang genug, wirkt wie ne billige Plastiktüte, geht zurück.
*Race Face Agent Winter Shorts:* robustes Material, sehr gute Passform, könnte etwas länger sein, Bündel unter den Knien, kommt definitiv in die engere Wahl.
*Endura MT500 wasserdichte Shorts II (2020er): *deutlich besser als die alte Version, ist die längste von den bisherigen Hosen, geht weit über die Knie, gutes Material, erscheint recht robust, hab das Gefühl mir ist L etwas zu groß, habe ich jetzt noch in M nachbestellt. Definitiv in der engeren Wahl. 

Ich warte noch auf Lieferung von:
*Leatt DBX 5.0 Shorts
ION 3 Layer Shorts Traze Amp*


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2020)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Nein, solange es warm ist, trage ich meine Shimano ME7. Wenn es regnet werde ich halt auch von außen nass. (Aber Nässe ist weniger das Kriterium als Kälte)
> An kalten Herbst und nassen Wintertagen versuche ich meine Füße trocken zu halten, bleibt dann einfach länger warm.
> Mich stören ggf. feuchte Beinlinge an Knie und Wade unter den Schonern nicht, da kühle ich auch nicht aus deswegen.
> Trockener Hintern ist mir aber wieder wichtig. Finde ein wie ein Schwamm vollgesaugtes Sitzpolster echt fürchterlich :-(
> Muss aber wohl jeder für sich selber rausfinden, was er angenehm findet...



Auf Sitzpolster kann ich bei 2-3 Stunden problemlos verzichten. 
Mir geht es eigentlich primär darum, ob mir nicht die Suppe in die Socken läuft. Sealskinz bietet auch Hydrostop, aber irgendwie scheiden sich die Geister bzgl. Sealskinz.
Extra Schuhe will ich mir definitiv keine kaufen, zur Not mach ich halt Neopren-Überzieher drüber, die ich mir mal zurechtgeschnitten habe.


----------



## Toolkid (20. September 2020)

Pampers® Splashers™ Pants | Pampers
					

Learn more information about Pampers Splashers swim pants for your child. Buy now at Pampers.com.




					www.pampers.com


----------



## schaaf-ww (20. September 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *Race Face Agent Winter Shorts:* robustes Material, sehr gute Passform, könnte etwas länger sein, Bündel unter den Knien, kommt definitiv in die engere Wahl.



Die hab ich auch, ist allerdings soweit ich weiß ne reine Softshell-Hose ohne Membran...
Ist wohl eher was für kühle, trockene Tage - meine saugt sich (wenn nicht gerade frisch imprägniert) ziemlich schnell voll und wird dann unangenehm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2020)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch, ist allerdings soweit ich weiß ne reine Softshell-Hose ohne Membran...
> Ist wohl eher was für kühle, trockene Tage - meine saugt sich (wenn nicht gerade frisch imprägniert) ziemlich schnell voll und wird dann unangenehm...



Eine reine Softshell kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn dann wäre Sie nicht wasserdicht. Die Agent hat ne Wassersäule von 10.000mm und ist 3-lagig. Atmungsaktivität wird eher homöopathisch sein. Das sie sich vollsaugt ist allerdings dann nicht so gut..

*Merkmale der Race Face Agent Winter Shorts*

3-lagiges, wasserdichtes Material
10.000mm Wassersäule, 10.000 Atmungsaktivität
Abriebfestes Panel an der Rückseite
Voll versiegelte Nähte
Verstellbarer Bund
Erhöhter Bund an der Rückseite für mehr Abdeckung in Fahrposition
Wasserdichte Reißverschlüsse
Reißverschluss-Schieber mit Logo für einfache Bedienung mit Handschuhen
Gamaschensystem innen
Belüftungssystem an der Rückseite


----------



## vitaminc (22. September 2020)

so die restlichen Hosen sind eingetroffen:
*Endura MT500 wasserdichte Shorts II, diesmal in M: *zu klein. D.h. ich liege irgendwie zwischen den Größen, oder oben rum bin ich zu fett und unten rum zu dünn, zu langen Haxen habe ich wohl auch, ich glaub Endura und ich  sind definitiv nicht kombatibel.

*ION 3 Layer Shorts Traze Amp:* sitzt wie ne zweite Haut, tolle Passform, Material wie ne Softshell, raschelt nix, recht leicht, bis dahin die beste Hose von Allen mit Abstand. 

*Leatt DBX 5.0 Shorts: *eher festes Material, beste Passform, raschelt nix, relativ leicht, lässt sich für weitere Belüftung per Reißverschluss öffnen, Optisch die mit Abstand beste Hose, ich denke die werde ich behalten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Oktober 2021)

@vitaminc 
Und, hats jetzt mal geregnet?



Gibt es eigentlich etwas wie die 7Mesh Revo, also was qualitativ verlässliches, aber mit verschließbaren Taschen?
Die Norrona Fjora Dri3 gibts anscheinend ja seit Jahren gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mit den bereits genannten Leatt DBX 5.0 Shorts sehr zufrieden bei miserablem Wetter.
Bis jetzt hat die mich immer zuverlässig trocken gehalten.

Dazu habe ich relativ „lange“ Knieprotektoren (7idP Sam Hill), daran schließen übergangslos die Sealskinz an und seit kurzem die Five Ten Trailcross GTX Schuhe.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Oktober 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> @vitaminc
> Und, hats jetzt mal geregnet?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die Hose gekauft da ich dachte ich werde diese ab und zu brauchen. Durch den Dauerregen diesen Jahres ist die Hose mehr im Einsatz gewesen als alle anderen. Hose funktioniert bestens. Gibt für mich ein Nachteil gegenüber meiner normalen Bike Hosen. Das Material ist etwas härter, weniger flexibel. Aber dafür bleibt man halt Trocken darunter. Achja nochwas, etwas länger dürfte die Hose sein..


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2021)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Hose gekauft da ich dachte ich werde diese ab und zu brauchen. Durch den Dauerregen diesen Jahres ist die Hose mehr im Einsatz gewesen als alle anderen. Hose funktioniert bestens. Gibt für mich ein Nachteil gegenüber meiner normalen Bike Hosen. Das Material ist etwas härter, weniger flexibel. Aber dafür bleibt man halt Trocken darunter. Achja nochwas, etwas länger dürfte die Hose sein..


Welche war es denn dann am Ende, auch die Leatt DBX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmlm (8. November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bräuchte mal wieder etwas Schwarmwissen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kurzen wasserdichten Hose.
Allerdings soll es keine Überhose sein, sondern soll sich tragen wie eine "normale" Hose, braucht also eine nicht so "klebrige" Innenseite. 
Leider ist es bei vielen angebotenen Hosen nicht klar ersichtlich wie diese inne aufgebaut sind.
Zudem wäre es schön wenn noch ein / zwei Taschen vorhanden sind.


Bislang schwankte ich zwischen:
Dirtlej Trailscout Waterproof​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1443971.html
		


und
Endura MT500 Wasserdichte Shorts II​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1386336.html?q=mt500%20short
		


Leider liest man von beiden öfters von Problemen mit Undichtigkeit.

Was gibs sonnst noch nennenswertes auf dem Markt?
Preislich bis max 150 Euro, lieber deutlich drunter....

Gruss und Danke


----------



## decay (8. November 2021)

RaceFace Conspiracy
7mesh Revo
Decathlon hat wohl auch was
RaceFace Agent ist der Vorgänger der Conspiracy und mit der bin ich zufrieden, aktuell 99 bei Bike24


----------



## Laufrad0815 (8. November 2021)

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, bin ich mit der Leatt DBX 5.0 Shorts sehr zufrieden.


----------



## brmlm (8. November 2021)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, bin ich mit der Leatt DBX 5.0 Shorts sehr zufrieden.


Danke für den Tipp 

Die Suchmaschine sollte man bedienen könnten🤦‍♂️






						wasserdichte Shorts (keine Überhose) gesucht
					

Gibt es eine kurze wasserdichte Hose die man auch ordentlich alleine tragen kann,  also keine reine Überhose...   Ich hab aktuell nen Enduro Spray (also nur hinten dicht) und ne Race Face Agent Winter (Softshell), die sind aber beide nicht das was ich suche...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MadCyborg (9. November 2021)

Ich glaube so lange sich die Hersteller auf 3 Lage verlassen, werden solche Hose immer irgendwann undicht. Irgendwie fehlt da ein Konzept für den Sitzbereich. Da muss was hin, was unter noch so viel Druck kein Wasser durchlässt und was die Belastung verträgt. Vielleicht baut mal jemand eine Hose mit Einschub für ein Stück Teichfolie. 

Ansonsten: Ich hab so eine Endura. Bis jetzt hält sie dicht, hat aber auch noch keine 500 km (Regen-)Fahrt gesehen. Zu bemerken meinerseits dazu ist, dass sie recht dünn und damit kalt ist. Wenn zu erwarten ist, dass die Tagestemperaturen nicht über 10 °C gehen, dann würde/werde ich sie wohl mit einer halblangen Unterhose kombinieren.


----------



## ron101 (9. November 2021)

Habe auch eine von Endura weiss den Namen des Modells nicht. Vorne ohne Reissverschluss nur mit Gummizug oben. 
Am Gesäss hat es eine Tasche mit wasserdichtem Reissverschluss. Noch praktisch um z.B. den Hausschlüssel aufzubewahren.


----------



## brmlm (9. November 2021)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich glaube so lange sich die Hersteller auf 3 Lage verlassen, werden solche Hose immer irgendwann undicht. Irgendwie fehlt da ein Konzept für den Sitzbereich. Da muss was hin, was unter noch so viel Druck kein Wasser durchlässt und was die Belastung verträgt. Vielleicht baut mal jemand eine Hose mit Einschub für ein Stück Teichfolie.


Da ist wohl was wahres dran 😥 


Danke für die Inputs.
Habe mal die Leatt zur anschauen bestellt.
wirkt am Bildschirm soweit gut durchdacht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. November 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Für den Langbeiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die Revo jetzt mal zu einem nicht ganz so verrückten Preis bekommen.

Hätte lieber die Norrona Dri3 gehabt, wegen ihrer Reißverschluss-Taschen und Belüftungsöffnungen aber die gibts ja seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr.

Ich habe bei der 7Mesh Revo jetzt Größe S genommen bei 1,75m und knapp 70kg.
Die M hatte schon sehr lange und vor allem sehr weite Beine.
Bundverstellung ist iO, bisschen arg Plastikmäßig.





Zum testen ists hier gerade zu kalt, ich trag schon lange Beine, folgt dann iwann.
Haltbarkeit und dann den Service teste ich idR auch immer


----------



## sp00n82 (14. November 2021)

Die Leatt DBX 5.0 hab ich mittlerweile auch hier, aber ich komme mit den Taschen nicht zurecht. Die beiden seitlichen Taschen sind wohl nur für Schlüssel gedacht (laut Piktogramm), da passt mein eh schon kleines Handy z.B. nicht rein. Rechts gibt es noch eine Beintasche, aber da drin finde ich schwerere Sachen wie Handys immer sehr unangenehm, weil sie beim Pedalieren herumgeschleudert werden.
Auf der Rückseite gibt es noch eine dedizierte Handytasche, aber auch die ist eher eng bemessen. Mein Samsung A3 von 2017 passt da auch nur rein, wenn ich keinen Kopfhöhrer dran hab (ja, noch oldschool mit Klinkenstecker).


----------



## Laufrad0815 (15. November 2021)

Die Taschen an der Hose nutze ich äußerst selten. Handy (iPhone 8) passt in die hintere Tasche problemlos rein, das habe ich bei neuen Routen aber oft am Lenker (Komoot).
Manchmal noch ein Schlüssel in eine Vordertasche.
Sonst habe ich Hüfttasche oder Rucksack dabei, wo üblicherweise die Utensilien verstaut werden.

Bis jetzt (Kauf im Februar/März 2021) hält sie jedenfalls noch 1a dicht und es gibt noch keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmlm (15. November 2021)

Habe die Leat inzwischen auch zuhause.
Verarbeitung wirkt tiptop.
etwas klein geschnitten und auch mich stören die Taschen etwas, fahre auch mal gerne ne Runde ohne Rucksack.
Das Handy sollte zwar etwas Wasser abkönnen (S10e) trotzdem wäre es schön Wenns anständig verstaut werden könnte...


----------



## Keniji (6. Januar 2022)

Ich habe die wasserdichte Poc Bastion Shorts in L in schwarz, gibts auch in beige. Sitzt gut, geht über Knie, es passt auch ne bib bzw ne Protection-crashpant drunter. Der Bund ist weitenverstellbar und Knieschoner passen sehr gut drunter. In Kombination mit sealzskins und ggf Beinlingen eine feine Sache.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Januar 2022)

Die POC Bastion hatte ich jetzt auch anprobiert, die beiden Reißverschluss-Seitentaschen hätte ich nämlich gern.

Hose ist eigentlich ok, Verarbeitung und Materialanmutung (und Wassersäule) ist aber nicht auf dem Niveau meiner 7Mesh Revo Shorts. 
Die 7Mesh sind halt schon sehr schlau geschnitten, gute Materialien sehr sauber verarbeitet, haben halt nur leider keine Reißverschlusstaschen.

Leider ist die POC in "M" mir am Bund zu weit, auch weil sie einen dehnbaren Stretchbund hat. Da kann ich die Klettverschlüsse nicht eng genug stellen, die waren aus der Packung schon in der kleinsten Position. Im Schritt ist sie dafür nicht mal sooo großzügig.

Falls sie jemand anders die POC will - ich schick sie entweder zurück oder würde sie für die selben 93,99€ (zzgl. Versand) statt 170€ auch weitergeben.

POC Bastion 93,99€
https://www.bike24.de/p1494689.html (nur noch XL lieferbar)

7Mesh Revo wasserdichte Shorts GoreTex 28000 gerade ab 150€








						Revo Short
					

The Revo is the ultimate wet weather mountain biking short. Fully waterproof, shaped for the trail and built to accept knee pads.




					7mesh.com
				



blau war günstiger, ist aber schon ausverkauft


----------



## decay (12. Januar 2022)

RaceFace Conspiracy gäbe es noch als Option, die Vorgängerversion (Agent) hängt noch bei mir im Schrank und wird öfter benutzt, funzt auch ganz gut, leider nie zu guten Kursen zu kriegen.


----------



## ImARallon (12. Januar 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, die hatten wir hier im Thread schon, ist sicher sehr empfehlenswert, leider aber auch sehr teuer, so dass man abwägen muss. Ich für meinen Teil werden die kurze Regenhose sicher nicht so oft verwenden wie meine anderen Hosen, daher bin ich nicht bereits über 150€ auszugeben
> 
> Ich teste bzw. probiere derzeit folgende Hosen:
> *Platzangst D1: *Relativ kurz, schlechte Passform, Material gefällt mir auch nicht, geht zurück.
> ...


Kannst Du mir sagen ob die Endura und die ION vorne Druckknöpfe haben? Das stört mich bei meiner Fox extrem da es öfters mal vorkommt das der Knopf aufgeht. Nicht weil sie zu eng sitzt sondern durch Bewegung o.ä.

Ist zwar schon was her aber vlt erinnerst Du dich


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Januar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir sagen ob die Endura und die ION vorne Druckknöpfe haben? Das stört mich bei meiner Fox extrem da es öfters mal vorkommt das der Knopf aufgeht. Nicht weil sie zu eng sitzt sondern durch Bewegung o.ä.
> 
> Ist zwar schon was her aber vlt erinnerst Du dich


Die Endura ja, die ION vermutlich auch, und sogar gleich zwei davon.
Ich denke mal alle diese Hosen haben Druckknöpfe, die Leatt hatte auch welche, meine lange Überzieh-Regenhose von Vaude auch. Ein normales Knopfloch würde wohl Wasser durchlassen.


----------

